
Analyse Asia Podcast #26: The Nintendo and DeNA Deal with Serkan Toto - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/04/11/episode-26-the-nintendo-and-dena-deal-with-serkan-toto/
======
bleongcw
Synopsis: Serkan Toto of Kantan Games is back on the podcast to discuss the
mega deal between Nintendo and DeNA which created a dent in the gaming space
for 2015. We discussed the pre and post press conference, speculated the
motivation in what pushed Nintendo to break its sacred code of not venturing
into mobile games, and how their competitors will respond as a result of this
deal. We also broke down the mechanics of this deal and Serkan offered his
bullish perspective on Nintendo’s future as a gaming company. While dissecting
the news, Serkan helped to close the understanding on how LINE’s curated games
platform is not working against Kakao Talk from Korea which adopted the
opposite model, and also discussed how SoftBank is a “Berkshire Hathaway” for
technology investments with successful forays in gaming space with SuperCell
and GungHo, not to mention their past investments from marketplaces to taxi
apps all over the world.

